# Chest just wont grow



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Getting me a bit on the down side with it. Had this problem before and now Im gonna see if I can do any thing about it. The rest of my body has grown since 4 weeks ago. Im on the gear. 200mg of Tri Test and Tren and 50mg of DBol a day. Eat ok tbh, not great but I certainly train well imo. I havnt got a spotter (maybe the prob) but I do a lot of cable work to compensate for it. Heres roughly what I do for chest:-

All for 8reps and 3 sets

Bench press

Incline flys

Machine Cable flys

Machine bench press sitting upright (dont know exact name)

Cable flys

Cable Cross Over (high)

Laying down on a bench, dumbell above head and moving to the top of my head - been told it does the upper part of chest.

Sorry I dont know the exact workouts.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Too many exercises in my opinion. I just do bench and parallel dips, and my chest is probably my best body part.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Really? Some one else suggest this as well but I thought " Na surely not" lol. So cut down to about 3 exercises?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks like your doing too much if you do that all in one session?

I train on my own and just do dumb bell work

To be honest if your not eating your not going to grow, food is the building blocks of body building. You wouldn't build a house with no cement so you have to think the same with bodybuilding

Start eating more and your chest will grow


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Drop the volume. 2 exercises maximum for chest with a couple of sets on each. Drop the amount of weight you're doing and emphasise the negative phase of the lift for 2/3 seconds. You WILL see growth  .

I must add that I don't really like flyes. Stick to 2 pushing movements a session maximum IMO. Since I've started doing an upper / lower DC routine I'm training chest twice a week max with just one intense set a session. Seeing much more progress that I did volume training. I find it better to "get a feeling" for the chest contraction and to put max effort into that one set twice a week. :thumbup1:


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> Looks like your doing too much if you do that all in one session?
> 
> I train on my own and just do dumb bell work
> 
> ...


Yh one session buddy.. But the rest of me is growing :S Put a stone on in 4 weeks. Yh gonna change to just dumbells n cables. What exercises should i do u think


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Drop the volume. 2 exercises maximum for chest with a couple of sets on each. Drop the amount of weight you're doing and emphasise the negative phase of the lift for 2/3 seconds. You WILL see growth  .


Thanks buddy. Gonna try that put. Might do a poll to see how manyt exercises people do on chest


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

radicalry00 said:


> Drop the volume. 2 exercises maximum for chest with a couple of sets on each. Drop the amount of weight you're doing and emphasise the negative phase of the lift for 2/3 seconds. You WILL see growth  .


I would say thats too little in my opinion, 3 is just right i would say between 10 / 12 sets


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Personally,

Bench (any variation) - 4 x 6-12

Parallel Dips - 4 x 6-12

and you're laughing. But of course, there is also the individual variation variable to consider: "what works for one may not work for the other."


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> I would say thats too little in my opinion, 3 is just right i would say between 10 / 12 sets


10 - 12 SETS? not reps?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, I should have added that I train chest twice a week now with a DC upper/lower so that's why I only doing 1/2 sets for chest each session.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I would say thats too little in my opinion, 3 is just right i would say between 10 / 12 sets


I used to think I had to do a minimum of 12 sets in total but HIT is the way forward IMO.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

So what If I trained my chest 2 x a weeks? mondays and fridays?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why 8 reps is there any reason why you don't do more than 8 reps ?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

wow that first post has a heap of exercises... waaaaayyyy too many imho... 2 or 3 exercises 6-10 reps job done... stick with barbell work, or dumbell... cables and flies not so much, dips, press (flat, incl, decl) job done... oh and eat better... if youre not getting in the fuel then youre not going to grow...


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Wings said:


> 10 - 12 SETS? not reps?


I started doing this 4 weeks ago and my chest is starting to look nice now, getting more definition in the middle on the pec's

Incline DB press 4 sets

Decline DB Press 3 Sets

Incline flys 3 sets

Cable cross overs 2 sets

But as some one else said what works for me not work for you, but eating is the biggest part. You may have put a stone on but if your not eating properly it will all just go.

I know this because i have done it my self many times before i learnt my lesson


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

sizar said:


> why 8 reps is there any reason why you don't do more than 8 reps ?


Can lift heavier with 8, always done 8 since I started training. What would you recommend?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Got some changing to do aint i lol. Thanks people


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Switch the rep range around. Try 5-8 for some exercises, 10+ for other, maybe even go as high as 15. Mix it up a bit. Just because you can lift heavier with lower reps doesn't mean you're stressing the target muscle more than if you did higher reps. I've found lowering the weight and losing the powerlifting "lift as much as I can" ego at the gym door, and concentrating on slow negatives as made my physique come on leaps and bounds.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

my chest is my weakest part. im going with a new routine of Decline Bench 3 sets 6-10, Inc DB press 3 sets 6-10 then finish off with either Dips or Flies depending on energy. If its Dips ill probably do a 30 rep rest pause just for something different.

I too use to do too much and havent noticed any muscle size improvements. strength is always on the up but size doesnt come easily and on both sizes of my family they werent big pec men. so perhaps im just not cut out for big pecs. but ill still try.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Wings said:


> Can lift heavier with 8, always done 8 since I started training. What would you recommend?


Obviously if thats not working for you then change things around i normally change my workout around every single week

i do around 20 - 22 sets my chest is my best body part. i go to failure to be honest. for example i started off incline bench with one plate 1st working set for around 20-25 reps get some real blood in then up the weight as i am upping the weight reps drops never let my reps drop less than 5-6 tho

the whole point is to stimulate growth break down the muscle fibers doesn't need to set number of reps push it out till muscle can't take no more.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Thanks people


----------



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

Your on gear... Your going to grow


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Like my ams mate, might just be your genetic make-up.

Try going heavy on a few sets, so pushing about 5 reps out but proper screamng for it.

Then on others keep going till you're doing half reps/forced negs etc. just to f the muscle up that little bit more...


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Wings said:


> So what If I trained my chest 2 x a weeks? mondays and fridays?


Wouldn't waste your time i hate training chest as i find its a muscle which serves no purpose we just train it as we train the rest of our body. like many people have already said to many exercises to start off with when i train chest i vary rep ranges

example one week power lifting style chest workout

3 - 5 sets 6 reps flat bench

3 sets incline dumbbell

3 set dumbbell flys incline with a 2 second squeeze at the top of each rep

body building style

incline barbell 3 - 5 sets 6 reps or 3 sets 8 - 12 reps

flat dumbbell 3 sets 6 reps or 12 reps

dumbbell flys 3 sets 12 reps with a 2 second squeeze at the top of each rep

Try and change rep ranges and try keeping form strict and also don't rush the step ups in weight i see this loads at the gym and some guys have been training longer than i have and are still benching a plate.

I've now got in to the habit of going up 1.25kg each side each week on all exercises if I can and this has helped loads as that alone in a month is 10kg gain.

If it's not possible to go up straight away try this for example your benching say 20kg each side one week come back the following week don't jump right up especially if you struggled the week before to get out three sets do 2 sets at the same weight then add 1.25kg on the final set and get it out and then following week do 1 set and do two sets with the additional 1.25kg on so the following week 3 sets should be easy and progress from their.

sorry about all the waffling on but hope this helps.


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 3, 2011)

weighted dips and cable crossovers with a 2 second positive and a 3 sec neg seem to work for me


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Wings said:


> Getting me a bit on the down side with it. Had this problem before and now Im gonna see if I can do any thing about it. The rest of my body has grown since 4 weeks ago. Im on the gear. 200mg of Tri Test and Tren and 50mg of DBol a day. Eat ok tbh, not great but I certainly train well imo. I havnt got a spotter (maybe the prob) but I do a lot of cable work to compensate for it. Heres roughly what I do for chest:-
> 
> All for 8reps and 3 sets
> 
> ...


http://bestworkoutprogramsforbegginers.blogspot.com/2009/05/pectoral-workout.html


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i have this same problem mate,im a little light on the chest.now it might just be genetics.iv trained for18 years now since i was 17 years old and iv tried everything.negatives,supersets,drop sets,more weight.iv trained it twice a week,incline on mon decline on fri ect ect.at the mo i am actually getting some good results from going down on weight used and doing no less than 12 reps and i do a lot of exercises.i never used to get a good pump and chest never really hurt the next day.but it does with my new routine.i do;

incline dumbell press

incline dumbell flies

flat bench(dumbell)

decline press(smith)

cable crossovers upper chest

cable crossover lower chest(handels on btm of cable machine)

i find dumbells work for me better than the bar.i know this is a lot to do in one workout but over many years i have tried everything and this seems to be working.i dont want to be 'massive' or anything like that,just need to get the chest inline with the rest of me as i compete.

so mate you basically find what works well for you.dont listen to people who say thats to much or your doing too many reps ect.if your getting a good pump and its killing you the next day,your diet is sorted(and gear lol) and your getting enough rest then you WILL grow. :thumb:


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I've always found if it's size you desire with chest then you need to be doing DB work. If its strength go for the BB, I do gain size with the BB but never as fast.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Why all these strange methods, my chest is one of my better parts and I keep it simple, 10-12 reps, good controlled reps as heavy as I can go but still remaining controlled

Flat dumbbell press

Incline dumbbell press

Flat flyes

Incline flyes

Then either chest press machine or a low cable fly

Who ever suggested not to do flyes I personally do not agree with this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I've heard people say to inject into your pecs if they don't grow as much.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sean91 said:


> I've heard people say to inject into your pecs if they don't grow as much.


I'm pretty sure other than using synthol that site enhancement is a myth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

pick the best builders from the bunch and use them. dont just do every chest exercise u can find


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Right, I posted this up a little while now and I've still had no luck with my pecs :'( getting really, really down with it. I've tried sooo much. My diet is good, good supplements etc. I've got 17 in arms but small pecs and it dont look right. My strentgh isnt going up a dramatic amount like my arms are. I do incline bench 3 x 8, flat dumbell press, incline flies and overhead dubells (sorry dont know the word. lay on a flat bench, dumbell in both hands and move above the head to floor..) i generally do more inlcine work than flat. am I going wrong there??


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Mine looks similar to some already posted;

Incline dumbell press

Decline smith

Cables

One arm machine press.

However I train 5x5. Used to use 8-12 reps but since changing my strength has gone up considerably.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

What about ur size, much improvement there? I've got chest session to day so I wanna try some new moves


----------

